# Collection of TIE for British nationals applying for residency



## Ben2013 (May 22, 2013)

Hello guys /
My application for TIE was granted and I was fingerprinted in Alicante Office but I did not get the chance to pick it up due to a situation which required my presence in the UK. I plan to travel back to Spain just after the UK government lifts travel ban in May.
Does any one know if I need to show any documents to collect my card apart from my British passport and the receipt which I got when I was fingerprinted in November last year?
Do they ask for new bank statement or health insurance? Do they ask any questions or is it straight forward? I am asking this to be on the safe side. I appreciate your help.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Ben2013 said:


> Hello guys /
> My application for TIE was granted and I was fingerprinted in Alicante Office but I did not get the chance to pick it up due to a situation which required my presence in the UK. I plan to travel back to Spain just after the UK government lifts travel ban in May.
> Does any one know if I need to show any documents to collect my card apart from my British passport and the receipt which I got when I was fingerprinted in November last year?
> Do they ask for new bank statement or health insurance? Do they ask any questions or is it straight forward? I am asking this to be on the safe side. I appreciate your help.


Collection is easy. Turn up without appointment, show your ID and the receipt they gave you and thats all.


----------



## Ben2013 (May 22, 2013)

xicoalc said:


> Collection is easy. Turn up without appointment, show your ID and the receipt they gave you and thats all.


Many thanks for clarifications!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ben2013 said:


> Many thanks for clarifications!


You don't have to wait for the UK to change the rules. 

You can enter Spain with your acceptance documentation, & the UK can't stop you leaving as you're technically resident in Spain.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> You don't have to wait for the UK to change the rules.
> 
> You can enter Spain with your acceptance documentation, & the UK can't stop you leaving as you're technically resident in Spain.


Technically.. how true are the recent reports about refusal of entry without TIE or green paper? Which OP won't have if waiting for TIE


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Technically.. how true are the recent reports about refusal of entry without TIE or green paper? Which OP won't have if waiting for TIE


Yes there have definitely been reports of that. Border control or airport staff who simply don't know the rules. The acceptance is legal proof of residency though.

I only said 'technically' because the TIE hasn't yet been collected, but my understanding is that the TIE is dated from date of acceptance, so therefore the holder is from that date resident.

There are also reports of people who truly aren't resident getting in.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> Yes there have definitely been reports of that. Border control or airport staff who simply don't know the rules. The acceptance is legal proof of residency though.
> 
> I only said 'technically' because the TIE hasn't yet been collected, but my understanding is that the TIE is dated from date of acceptance, so therefore the holder is from that date resident.
> 
> There are also reports of people who truly aren't resident getting in.


Have you got a Tie Yet?? I'm planning to get ours later this year.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> Have you got a Tie Yet?? I'm planning to get ours later this year.


We collected ours from Málaga at the beginning of this month. Very straightforward process, only slight complication was that we ended up making our appointments at the CNP in Málaga as we tried for weeks to make them at our local Comisaria 15 minutes away, but there were never any available.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Ben2013 said:


> Hello guys /
> My application for TIE was granted and I was fingerprinted in Alicante Office but I did not get the chance to pick it up due to a situation which required my presence in the UK. I plan to travel back to Spain just after the UK government lifts travel ban in May.
> Does any one know if I need to show any documents to collect my card apart from my British passport and the receipt which I got when I was fingerprinted in November last year?
> Do they ask for new bank statement or health insurance? Do they ask any questions or is it straight forward? I am asking this to be on the safe side. I appreciate your help.



We collected ours on Tuesday and the queue was about 40 mins. No appointment needed. 
They are about six weeks ahead of themselves at Alicante (we were told 10 weeks and its only been 4)
You do know that you collect the cards at a different office to the one you did your fingerprints at?.
Only asking as others in the queue said they went to the other office...

As to paperwork I would take your resolution letter as well, I was only asked for the paper given at the fingerprint interview but my wife was asked for the resolution, the lady at the nest desk was asked for her padron???

Don't go on a Thursday as there is a market in the large car park next to the collection office and its not say to find somewhere.
Park at the lower end and walk out and to the right, you will see the queue.

Good luck.


----------



## Ben2013 (May 22, 2013)

xabiaxica said:


> You don't have to wait for the UK to change the rules.
> 
> You can enter Spain with your acceptance documentation, & the UK can't stop you leaving as you're technically resident in Spain.


THANK YOU for clarifications. Kind regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Have you got a Tie Yet?? I'm planning to get ours later this year.


I'm in no hurry, but my daughters have been trying to get appointments - which are like gold dust in Alicante.


----------



## Ben2013 (May 22, 2013)

xabiaxica said:


> I'm in no hurry, but my daughters have been trying to get appointments - which are like gold dust in Alicante.


I would like would advise you to apply before the end of June (Brexit deadline) if you wish to exchange UK driving licence for a Spanish one 
It is very hard to obtain an appointment due to pressure as UK nationals are trying to apply b4 deadline. All the best


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Ben2013 said:


> I would like would advise you to apply for TIE before the end of June (Brexit deadline)
> It is very hard to obtain an appointment due to pressure as UK nationals are trying to apply b4 deadline. All the best


Why? We are covered by withdrawal agreement with our green residency cards, TIEs for those here and registered before brexit it is not even obligatory to obtain a TIE. 
The deadline passed, afaik, on January 1st.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ben2013 said:


> I would like would advise you to apply for TIE before the end of June (Brexit deadline)
> It is very hard to obtain an appointment due to pressure as UK nationals are trying to apply b4 deadline. All the best


I already have permanent residency. Legally, I need never get a TIE.

Spain is also a declaratory country, so even for first applicants, there's no deadline, as long as they can prove that they lived here before the end of Dec 2020. Though that's proving more difficult, especially for those who didn't have health insurance in place before then.

The end of June deadline is only for consitutive countries, such as France & the UK.


----------



## Ben2013 (May 22, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> Why? We are covered by withdrawal agreement with our green residency cards, TIEs for those here and registered before brexit it is not even obligatory to obtain a TIE.
> The deadline passed, afaik, on January 1st.


The deadline of June 30th 2021 is mentioned but only in reference to the date UK driving licence holders who are residing in Spain have until to exchange their UK licence for a Spanish one. 
There shouldn't be any deadline for a UK national to apply for residency by going through the normal application process. 
I applied for TIE (it has been granted). I have but my family haven't and they will have to apply at some stage.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry I'm confused that's not what your other post said 

I would like would advise you to apply for TIE before the end of June (Brexit deadline)

But I agree totally with your mist recent post.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ben2013 said:


> The deadline of June 30th 2021 is mentioned but only in reference to the date UK driving licence holders who are residing in Spain have until to exchange their UK licence for a Spanish one.
> There shouldn't be any deadline for a UK national to apply for residency by going through the normal application process.
> I applied for TIE (it has been granted). I have but my family haven't and they will have to apply at some stage.


As far as the driving licence is concerned, that's because holders of 3rd country licences can only drive with them for 6 months after their arrival. So anyone already resident before the end of 2020 has until the end of June to exchange or take a driving test if they failed to register their intention to exchange before Dec 31 2020. That is regardless of whether they make a first application for a TIE, or are already resident with a green card / cert., but for some reason never 'got around to' exchanging. 

Anyone arriving in June, for example, will have six months from then.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> So anyone already resident before the end of 2020 has until the end of June to exchange or take a driving test if they failed to register their intention to exchange before Dec 31 2020.


This has started to bite people on the rear already.

I overheard a conversation in a cafe the other day, a not so young lady was complaining loudly and with colourful language that she was turned away when she went to change her licence.

"Ive been here nearly 20 F&*&^ing years and I was forced to get residency and now they are telling me I can't swap my licence. Who do they think they are?" 

There was extra swearing in that, but you get the drift.
I also got the impression that she and her other friends were just going to continue driving with their Uk licences..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Barriej said:


> I also got the impression that she and her other friends were just going to continue driving with their Uk licences..


Bad idea. Our local Guardia Civil have just caught two Brits driving on UK licence (they have been residents for some time) and fined them 200 euro each.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

They may have been lucky to just get a fine (€100 if paid promptly BTW) but it will be very different if they get caught again when vehicle confiscation will be a possibility along with the potential for a charge of driving without insurance for which being a holder of a valid licence is a prerequisite.

I know what I'd do with people like that and it starts with a free ride to the airport in the back of a police car!


----------



## Ben2013 (May 22, 2013)

MataMata said:


> They may have been lucky to just get a fine (€100 if paid promptly BTW) but it will be very different if they get caught again when vehicle confiscation will be a possibility along with the potential for a charge of driving without insurance for which being a holder of a valid licence is a prerequisite.
> 
> I know what I'd do with people like that and it starts with a free ride to the airport in the back of a police car!


I think expats in Spain and EU should come together, sign a petition, make it public and insist the government should negotiate with Eu to include free use of driving UK and EU driving licences within Europe. It should never be an issue as there is no safety issue with both. 
Alternatively, they should allow dual licence whereby you can apply for a Spanish one and keep your British one to use in the UK.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ben2013 said:


> I think expats in Spain and EU should come together, sign a petition, make it public and insist the government should negotiate with Eu to include free use of driving UK and EU driving licences within Europe. It should never be an issue as there is no safety issue with both.
> Alternatively, they should allow dual licence whereby you can apply for a Spanish one and keep your British one to use in the UK.


A Spanish licence can be used for trips to the UK. 

If the holder were to move back to the UK, if they previously held a UK issued licence, they can get it back. 

No need at all to hold two licences.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

You sound like the old crow in the bar  

Don't forget that here in Spain the driving test scenario only applies to new arrivals - who really ought to know and accept what they are facing before they come - and those who were already here but illegally, a situation which they had ample opportunity and notice to rectify but for their own self serving interests chose not to, and therefore are in the predicament entirely by their own hand. 

Relatively trivial numbers in both cases also in no position to insist on or demand anything.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> A Spanish licence can be used for trips to the UK.
> 
> If the holder were to move back to the UK, if they previously held a UK issued licence, they can get it back.
> 
> No need at all to hold two licences.


Absolutely, how do people think tourists hire cars. I've used mine several times


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Ben2013 said:


> I think expats in Spain and EU should come together, sign a petition, make it public and insist the government should negotiate with Eu to include free use of driving UK and EU driving licences within Europe. It should never be an issue as there is no safety issue with both.
> Alternatively, they should allow dual licence whereby you can apply for a Spanish one and keep your British one to use in the UK.


What makes the UK so very special then...


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Megsmum said:


> What makes the UK so very special then...


Don't think its the Uk thats special, but a small minority of people who either can't be bothered to follow the rules in their adopted country or just don't think the rules apply to them.
But your comment is spot on


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Ben2013 said:


> I think expats in Spain and EU should come together, sign a petition, make it public and insist the government should negotiate with Eu to include free use of driving UK and EU driving licences within Europe. It should never be an issue as there is no safety issue with both.
> Alternatively, they should allow dual licence whereby you can apply for a Spanish one and keep your British one to use in the UK.



Hmmm and while the Uk gov is at it why not get the whole world to bend over backwards for its citizens and allow them totally free access to anything they want? 

We and many others moved here last year and faced no real issues becoming 'legal'. So why should the rules be different for those who have been here, in some cases many years and couldnt be bothered?

What these people don't realise is, they were here as 'illegal immigrants'. The rule has always been, that after 3 months you must register as a resident. There are thousands of Dutch, German, Etc living here that have not bothered, but as their countries are still part of the EU, nobody has bothered with them. And until Brexit day all the Uk ones here were OK as well, still illegal but not bothered with.

While I agree that there is no issue with safety etc, and going from being an EU country to a 3rd one should not have any affect on your driving ability. 
Legally ANY 3rd country citizen must take a test, unless the two countries have an exchange agreement. Which is something the Uk and EU gov didn't bother with during the Brexit talks.

And again those other EU citizens who live here should also have swapped their licences to local ones.


----------



## Ben2013 (May 22, 2013)

Barriej said:


> Hmmm and while the Uk gov is at it why not get the whole world to bend over backwards for its citizens and allow them totally free access to anything they want?
> 
> We and many others moved here last year and faced no real issues becoming 'legal'. So why should the rules be different for those who have been here, in some cases many years and couldnt be bothered?
> 
> ...


The Government won't bother that's why it will be wiser to come together, sign a petition to highlight the concern. A lot of things changed through such a campaign.
The alternative? For us to accept the situation and take a test.
There is no other option I'm afraid


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Ben2013 said:


> I think expats in Spain and EU should come together, sign a petition, make it public and insist the government should negotiate with Eu to include free use of driving UK and EU driving licences within Europe. It should never be an issue as there is no safety issue with both.
> Alternatively, they should allow dual licence whereby you can apply for a Spanish one and keep your British one to use in the UK.


Keep in mind that before Brexit, information could be checked and shared electronically between the UK and the EU. This would mean that in the event of an issue requiring driver identification etc, the information could be exchanged. Now those things have changed so to the Spanish authorities, a UK license is about as useful as one from any other third country. Keep in mind that if there was a car accident or other emergency, with a Spanish license, the police can immediately obtain information (address etc) and visit or track down relatives and so on. They can use the NIE/DNI information so hospitals can obtain medical records, even without the tarjeta sanitaria, in an emergency or that the registro can be checked and next of kin identified etc. There are many quite legitimate and fundamental reasons why the Spanish insist on a Spanish license for third country nationals who are resident. 

UK Tourists coming to Spain can continue to drive with their UK license for short stays and as others have said, holders of Spanish licenses can continue to drive in the UK with it for short stays. Anyone who has had a UK license can change it back if they move back.

I changed mine years ago, as did most people who were legitimately resident here. Anyone who was resident not only before brexit could have changed and this was extended right until the end of the transition period. When the authorities realised that the last minute demand was huge, they opened up an online pre-registration process so that even those who could not get appointments would still be able to register. Now the ship has sailed, brexit has happened and those who newly come must follow the long-standing rules for all third country nationals (remember this is not just for UK people because of brexit but the rules that have always applied which the UK chose to now fit into). And, frankly those who have been here years and never bothered, not even through the whole brexit process, well I can´t say I sympathise for them or their reasons to complain as there were years of opportunities to change it hassle-free.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> Keep in mind that before Brexit, information could be checked and shared electronically between the UK and the EU. This would mean that in the event of an issue requiring driver identification etc, the information could be exchanged. Now those things have changed so to the Spanish authorities, a UK license is about as useful as one from any other third country. Keep in mind that if there was a car accident or other emergency, with a Spanish license, the police can immediately obtain information (address etc) and visit or track down relatives and so on. They can use the NIE/DNI information so hospitals can obtain medical records, even without the tarjeta sanitaria, in an emergency or that the registro can be checked and next of kin identified etc. There are many quite legitimate and fundamental reasons why the Spanish insist on a Spanish license for third country nationals who are resident.
> 
> UK Tourists coming to Spain can continue to drive with their UK license for short stays and as others have said, holders of Spanish licenses can continue to drive in the UK with it for short stays. Anyone who has had a UK license can change it back if they move back.
> 
> I changed mine years ago, as did most people who were legitimately resident here. Anyone who was resident not only before brexit could have changed and this was extended right until the end of the transition period. When the authorities realised that the last minute demand was huge, they opened up an online pre-registration process so that even those who could not get appointments would still be able to register. Now the ship has sailed, brexit has happened and those who newly come must follow the long-standing rules for all third country nationals (remember this is not just for UK people because of brexit but the rules that have always applied which the UK chose to now fit into). And, frankly those who have been here years and never bothered, not even through the whole brexit process, well I can´t say I sympathise for them or their reasons to complain as there were years of opportunities to change it hassle-free.


I would like to add that some third country nations have mutual recognition of licence with Spain so their nationals can easily obtain Spanish licence without taking driving tests. This is something UK didn't try to negotiate with Spain during the Brexit transition period. It is still open for the two countries to come to an agreement, and though I have heard rumours that talks are ongoing, I don't think the matter is of high priority.
Citizens of Andorra, Japan, South Korea, Switzerland, Algeria, Argentina, Brazil, Bolivia, Chile, Colombia, Dominical Republic, Ecuador, Guatemala, Macedonia, Morocco, Nicaragua, Peru, Panama, Paraguay, Philippines, Serbia, Turkey, Tunisia, Ukraine, Uruguay, and Venezuela can exchange their driving licences for a Spanish licence.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Joppa said:


> I would like to add that some third country nations have mutual recognition of licence with Spain so their nationals can easily obtain Spanish licence without taking driving tests. This is something UK didn't try to negotiate with Spain during the Brexit transition period. It is still open for the two countries to come to an agreement, and though I have heard rumours that talks are ongoing, I don't think the matter is of high priority.
> Citizens of Andorra, Japan, South Korea, Switzerland, Algeria, Argentina, Brazil, Bolivia, Chile, Colombia, Dominical Republic, Ecuador, Guatemala, Macedonia, Morocco, Nicaragua, Peru, Panama, Paraguay, Philippines, Serbia, Turkey, Tunisia, Ukraine, Uruguay, and Venezuela can exchange their driving licences for a Spanish licence.


Sure. But obviously those are exceptions specifically agreed and obviously for something like that to happen it takes two to tango. So will depend on UK as much as Spain


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> Sure. But obviously those are exceptions specifically agreed and obviously for something like that to happen it takes two to tango. So will depend on UK as much as Spain


True, and Spaniards living in UK can continue to drive on their Spanish (EU) licence, as UK accepts all licences issued by EU member states. So it's far more in the interest of British expats to be able to exchange. 
Looking at the list of third country states, surely it should be fairly easy to add UK to the list as a recent EU member state with broadly comparable driving and licence requirements.


----------



## Shnbd (Mar 15, 2021)

Ben2013 said:


> Hello guys /
> My application for TIE was granted and I was fingerprinted in Alicante Office but I did not get the chance to pick it up due to a situation which required my presence in the UK. I plan to travel back to Spain just after the UK government lifts travel ban in May.
> Does any one know if I need to show any documents to collect my card apart from my British passport and the receipt which I got when I was fingerprinted in November last year?
> Do they ask for new bank statement or health insurance? Do they ask any questions or is it straight forward? I am asking this to be on the safe side. I appreciate your help.


Hi, only the passport and temporary document (receipt) that was given is enough to pick up the card.. and you will be finger printed again. Hope this helps clarify.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

As far as UK is concerned driving licence exchanges for Brits resident in the EU (Italy excepted) is a settled matter.

Written questions and answers - Written questions, answers and statements - UK Parliament


----------

